# Tragic Stroy Involving Mac



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Alright, keep in mind, I am not a Nigerian scammer, just in need of some small help...

Okay, so, my father is about to get a divorce, which totally sucks. (pardon my youth mouth) So after a long time of grief, you start to wonder, what'll happen with everything. Turns out, he is gonna be losing most of his stuff, just like every other divorced man. One of the main things he is losing is the Computer. About a year ago it was top of the line, too bad it ran Windoze! 

Anyhow, now that he is moving away, he is in desperate need of a computer. He really wants to try an OS from Apple, from what he hears from me. Only problem is that he will have about no cash to spend. So I ask out of the kindness of my own heart, can you please send a low quality Mac this way? It can be old, as long as it works and can be used for internet and other various things. The most it would be used for is making spreadsheets. So, it doesn't have to be new, old will do. Doesn't have to be top of the line, doesn't even have to run X! It just has to be something that works. Thanks in advance and I salute whoever donates!:clap: :clap: :clap: 

BTW, the above might seem cheesy, but it is true experience...


----------



## ericssonboi (Jan 26, 2005)

Since Applelover has been banned till Monday, he wanted me to post this....

Will your dad accept a 286 with Monochrome monitor? I can send one to you but you have to pay for shipping


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

How about that $39 iMac you had a thread about?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Why not check Craigslist for someone who could be selling a cheap iMac, Performa, Color Classic, LC, something like that. Someone in Vancouver was selling his Performa 5200CD for $35 and the only thing that stopped me from buying it was that I couldn't get it home, the thing was too huge to take home on transit without looking like a freak and I wasn't about to spring $40 to taxi it home. 

To prove my case:

http://vancouver.craigslist.org/sys/129795809.html

An awesome computer (for its time), will be a great basic word processing, e-mail, and ehMac-ing machine. But my my just realized my calculator (HP 49G+) also has a 75Mhz processor, haha, but not the point, it's a good machine.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> How about that $39 iMac you had a thread about?


We took a look at it, and it looks horrible. I mean, people would thing we are homeless if they saw that!


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

beggers cant be chosers


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

audiodan said:


> We took a look at it, and it looks horrible. I mean, people would thing we are homeless if they saw that!


what??? iMacs totally flipped the computer industry around that maybe people don't want boring beige boxes, they want something that looks nice and simply works. it's an iconic symbol of some sort, people will think it's cool not homeless. Even a Color Classic is awesome if the display still works.


----------



## Ariell (Mar 28, 2005)

audiodan said:


> So I ask out of the kindness of my own heart, can you please send a low quality Mac this way? It can be old, as long as it works and can be used for internet and other various things. The most it would be used for is making spreadsheets. So, it doesn't have to be new, old will do....


Sorry to hear about that. Getting caught up in a divorce is no fun I'm sure.

As for the computer, how old is "old"?  I mean if you didn't want the imac (which I didn't really understand), you probably won't want this but...I have an LC475 kicking around in my basement that you're welcome to. It was my beloved computer for many years. Also has a monitor, external CD, printer, modem (if you're up for dialup! :yikes. Think it may need a new battery though.

Anyway, it's yours for the taking if you're interested.


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

So a computer that functions, or capable of performing basic tasks moderately, *AND* new, or at least good looking enough to appear to be worth something, for _free_.

That's a tough one. Even a garage sale will cost you $5+ for something that will look a lot worse than that iMac you looked at.

Why don't your dad say... skip lunch for two weeks and get a G3 or something.


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

Talking about divorce...

I have strong beef against how the wife can claim so much of the man's property in a divorce. Not only taking so much at one sitting, but also to continually support her living (and the children's).


----------



## Ariell (Mar 28, 2005)

dona83 said:


> what??? iMacs totally flipped the computer industry around that maybe people don't want boring beige boxes, they want something that looks nice and simply works. it's an iconic symbol of some sort, people will think it's cool not homeless. Even a Color Classic is awesome if the display still works.


That was my reaction as well. Since when does imac = homeless??  I've got a 600MHz graphite imac that I love and I'm sure not homeless. Bought it here on ehmac too.


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

I think I can sell you a 300Mhz Blue and white G3 missing the video card and no ram for $25, but you must pick up

Ive given away lots of old Macs, but if you want something usable by modern standards then you will have to spend at least $50.

If you will take any working Mac, the Im sure there are 100s out there in ehMac land in peoples closets or basements gathering dust, early PPC powermacs and quadra, centris, LCs etc, Im sure even a lowend beige G3 sells for $30 or 40 at least

this isnt big money, save aside change for 3 weeks and you can pick and choose any G3 era powermac or iMac from the trading post

It usually works out better buying something even for cheap then getting a freebie that might just get unused cause its well past its usefulness.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

minnes, that seems like a great offer, but my dad is in Richmond Hill. What I meant about the iMac is that, its condition is horrible. You can hardly see half the screen and the case is a little warped. I think an LC475 is a little too slow for everything. What OS does it run? Is it fast on that OS???


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I have a better idea. Why don't we all sell our Macs and help out actual homeless people?

For all I know the humanitarian gesture that started this thread is real, but if it is then it is sadly misplaced.

If you want someone to experience the Mac experience, let them use your Mac when they can visit you. That'll be quality time.


----------



## ericssonboi (Jan 26, 2005)

HowEver said:


> I have a better idea. Why don't we all sell our Macs and help out actual homeless people?
> 
> For all I know the humanitarian gesture that started this thread is real, but if it is then it is sadly misplaced.
> 
> If you want someone to experience the Mac experience, let them use your Mac when they can visit you. That'll be quality time.


But wouldn't that be "just using the person"
I'm gonna visit you so i can use your Mac.

None the less... you raise valid points... 
Many people here are offering dirt cheap solutions for under a hundred bucks... 

Just think about it... you can be surfing the net and doing basic stuff for a hundred bucks. Try thinking about doing that 10 years ago. 

I'm a poor students and i still manage to work 2 jobs and still go through Uni trying to use a Mac. All it takes is a little money management and you can use an entry level Mac.


----------



## Ariell (Mar 28, 2005)

audiodan said:


> minnes, that seems like a great offer, but my dad is in Richmond Hill. What I meant about the iMac is that, its condition is horrible. You can hardly see half the screen and the case is a little warped. I think an LC475 is a little too slow for everything. What OS does it run? Is it fast on that OS???


Um, I think you meant that comment for me since I offered the LC. Well, your first request was for _anything_ old as long as it worked. That fits the bill. It was fast enough for email, word and excel which is what it first sounded like you wanted. Now however it seems you're looking for old, fast and free? Probably not going to happen. 

And not to be rude, but yesterday you were pleading for anything at all as long as it worked. You've since had several people post with suggestions of where you could get a cheap computer. You've also had several people post with offers to give you a computer for free or next to it and you haven't bothered to reply. Maybe it wasn't such an emergency after all? I think you'll find that people will be much more willing to help you out in the future if you take the time to say thanks to the people who have made an effort to help you out. Gratitude is always a fine quality.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

It might seem a tad greedy, but I was out to find the best system. I think I found my winner! A dual 500Mhz G4 Sawtooth. Pumped up with an 80GB HDD, 1GB ram and 64MB vram! I just want to say thanks a million to lilstewart91! Give the guy a round of applause! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> Talking about divorce...
> 
> I have strong beef against how the wife can claim so much of the man's property in a divorce. Not only taking so much at one sitting, but also to continually support her living (and the children's).



deep thoughts...... by djstp

take my dog, take yer cats, hell even take the big screen tv.... 

but dont take my mac...


ps.. i still have my 7100/80
helped me thru that rough time we call divorce...


----------



## Ariell (Mar 28, 2005)

audiodan said:


> It might seem a tad greedy, but I was out to find the best system. I think I found my winner! A dual 500Mhz G4 Sawtooth. Pumped up with an 80GB HDD, 1GB ram and 64MB vram! I just want to say thanks a million to lilstewart91! Give the guy a round of applause.



Oh my. I can see my point was completely lost on you.  

My point was that it would be polite to say thanks to *all* the people who offered to help you in your 'dire' circumstance. You however have chosen to only thank the person who cut you the best deal. Kinda tactless if you ask me. And I think you'll find people will be much less willing to help you out in the future.


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

Ariell said:


> Oh my. I can see my point was completely lost on you.
> 
> My point was that it would be polite to say thanks to *all* the people who offered to help you in your 'dire' circumstance. You however have chosen to only thank the person who cut you the best deal. Kinda tactless if you ask me. And I think you'll find people will be much less willing to help you out in the future.



i call it karma


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Ariell said:


> Oh my. I can see my point was completely lost on you.
> 
> My point was that it would be polite to say thanks to *all* the people who offered to help you in your 'dire' circumstance. You however have chosen to only thank the person who cut you the best deal. Kinda tactless if you ask me. And I think you'll find people will be much less willing to help you out in the future.


Ya, you are right, I would like to apologize to everyone who has offered a system, and was not thanked. Thanks you, it really helps to know that others are here to help.


----------



## Ariell (Mar 28, 2005)

djstp said:


> i call it karma


Yup. I'm with you there.


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

I wonder why a person who is struggling through, supposedly, a financial "crisis" is so desperate for some Mac-experience.
I wonder why this Mac-experience cannot be acheived through his son's Mac-Mini or iBook or whatever he's using.
I wonder why someone who lives in RICHMOND HILL needs a free computer. 
I wonder if he is going to post this dual 500MHz Sawtooth on craigslist or ehmac classifieds.
I wonder...

Oh, I have a PowerBook you can have. Seriously.


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> I wonder why a person who is struggling through, supposedly, a financial "crisis" is so desperate for some Mac-experience.
> I wonder why this Mac-experience cannot be acheived through his son's Mac-Mini or iBook or whatever he's using.
> I wonder why someone who lives in RICHMOND HILL needs a free computer.
> I wonder if he is going to post this dual 500MHz Sawtooth on craigslist or ehmac classifieds.
> ...


ill bring dinner:heybaby: 

and a bottle of wine


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

My father just wants a computer, and I thought a Mac would be a great experience for him!
My mini is almost dead, and I don't have the money to upgrade it at all.
My dad lives in Richmond Hill at the moment.
It won't be found in the classifieds, as it will stick with him for years.
Keep wondering!
Do you actually have a PowerBook? What are the specs?


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

audiodan said:


> Do you actually have a PowerBook? What are the specs?


claimed... lol...

ill cook, clean, do the dishes, and feed you wine with grapes and chocolate covered strawberrys

tptptptp


----------



## Dimitri12 (Feb 18, 2006)

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> I wonder why a person who is struggling through, supposedly, a financial "crisis" is so desperate for some Mac-experience.
> I wonder why this Mac-experience cannot be acheived through his son's Mac-Mini or iBook or whatever he's using.
> I wonder why someone who lives in RICHMOND HILL needs a free computer.
> I wonder if he is going to post this dual 500MHz Sawtooth on craigslist or ehmac classifieds.
> ...


I just finished reading this thread and DoNotPokeTheScreen is my ehmac hero. I understand what you're talking about completely and everything he has said is 100% accurate...i know what you're thinking and you should just say it!

I applaude you DoNotPokeTheScreen,my new ehmac hero :clap: 

Everyone who helped to offer a system to this ''poor'' kid should also be applauded you guys are great for that! you were actually offering a computer for free...incredible!!! :clap:


----------



## Ariell (Mar 28, 2005)

djstp said:


> claimed... lol...
> 
> ill cook, clean, do the dishes, and feed you wine with grapes and chocolate covered strawberrys
> 
> tptptptp


Now you just _know_ this kind of subtle humour will be lost on our little friend :greedy: , don't you?

What do you want to bet in his next post he'll be asking what time you can be there?


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

Alright,

Now that everyone has wrung Audiodan thoroughly...he's just turned 13. 
Leave him alone and let it go.

s.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Ariell said:


> Now you just _know_ this kind of subtle humour will be lost on our little friend :greedy: , don't you?
> 
> What do you want to bet in his next post he'll be asking what time you can be there?


Ha! I do have a sense of humor! And thanks mr.steevo for telling some off!


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

audiodan said:


> And thanks mr.steevo for telling some off!



*sigh* 

just let it go....

s.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

audiodan said:


> Ha! I do have a sense of humor! And thanks mr.steevo for telling some off!


i find audiodan's "story" sad on many levels

if his dad is really that broke, then that's sad
if audiodan is lying thru his teeth, that's even sadder and since he's only 13, he's learned to prey on good hearted people at such an early age
he's ready for a political career

no wonder i'm so jaded


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks, it's very flattering, but I don't deserve to be your hero as I'm not the most righteous dude there is, either. I can be quite a dumbass at times... or most of the time 

Just check out this comment I made here: http://www.ehmac.ca/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=6264&cat=7



Dimitri12 said:


> I just finished reading this thread and DoNotPokeTheScreen is my ehmac hero. I understand what you're talking about completely and everything he has said is 100% accurate...i know what you're thinking and you should just say it!
> 
> I applaude you DoNotPokeTheScreen,my new ehmac hero :clap:
> 
> Everyone who helped to offer a system to this ''poor'' kid should also be applauded you guys are great for that! you were actually offering a computer for free...incredible!!! :clap:


I was being quite rude and cruel to a 13 year old. For that I apologize. But some, like Dimitri, knows where I'm coming from, and I think my criticism against AudioDan is ultimately good for him, if he can read between the lines and take them as a lesson.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> i find audiodan's "story" sad on many levels
> 
> if his dad is really that broke, then that's sad
> if audiodan is lying thru his teeth, that's even sadder and since he's only 13, he's learned to prey on good hearted people at such an early age
> ...


Yeah, I don't plan on getting into politics at all. But surprisingly enough, this isn't his first time getting divorced. Not even his second, but his third. It makes you feel really sour, plus it puts him in an even worse mood.


----------



## Dimitri12 (Feb 18, 2006)

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> I was being quite rude and cruel to a 13 year old. For that I apologize. But some, like Dimitri, knows where I'm coming from, and I think my criticism against AudioDan is ultimately good for him, if he can read between the lines and take them as a lesson.



I do know exactly where you're coming from, I'm relatively new so I can't really speak BUT you can't have a random 13 year old asking for a computer....Getting it and then proceeding on becoming a total jerk by not thanking and criticizing a FREE working computer.

I think this is a great mac community and this is just a waste. I'm sure someone out there needs a computer and would love the one's offered.

I believe this is the case of a spoiled 13 year old.  

I'm done. thanks

PS: DoNotPokeTheScreen is the man i stand by it.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Dimitri, I don't believe you get the point. I doubt I will be using this at all. It will go straight to my father. I have thanked everyone who has offered something, and have given the guy who is going to donate a big thanks and a round of applause. If you think that helping an almost broke man is spoiled, so help me g-d, you think much differently than I do.


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

"My father is an almost broke man" coming from a kid who has a PSP, several iPods, Mac-mini, and an iBook (sold?), sounds a bit... funny to me.

I don't think you get the point either, AudioDan.

And... sorry again, to everyone, he is only 13. I should just let him go.

Congrats on that free Dual 500MHz Sawtooth. Absolutely beautiful machine. gnatsum would be so freakin' jealous when he reads this thread. He is 19. Has been a Mac fan since birth, his bank account had never exceeded the sum of 50 dollars, in huge OSAP debt. He just recently upgraded to a Quicksilver, with his own money. With the Quicksilver, he can finally use Garageband to record his music (he's a self-taught guitar player), Adobe Illustrator to create digital art (he's very talented at it)...

Oh, I don't think he ever begged for a free machine, even though his computers are ALWAYS 5-10 years old. He's a great dude and awesome friend. He's a broke-ass, but he has some serious back-bone.

Hmm... another "oh" again... about that PowerBook... sorry dude to dissapoint you, but I lied. I gave it to GNATSUM about 2 months ago. It was a PowerBook 520 series from *1994* with a dead battery. It _*WILL*_ make people think you're homeless. However, gnatsum, being the true mac-lover that he is, was extremely delighted when I handed it over to him.

If you still want that machine, talk to gnatsum about it.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> "My father is an almost broke man" coming from a kid who has a PSP, several iPods, Mac-mini, and an iBook (sold?), sounds a bit... funny to me.


I have an iPod and a Mac Mini, both of which, were my own funds. I bought and sold things for lower and higher prices, for a profit. However, I haven't found anything else do do that with, so I am broke too!


----------



## Ariell (Mar 28, 2005)

audiodan said:


> I have an iPod and a Mac Mini, both of which, were my own funds. I bought and sold things for lower and higher prices, for a profit. However, I haven't found anything else do do that with, so I am broke too!


Just quit while you're ahead audiodan.

Talking about buying and re-selling things for profit isn't helping your story at all.

Go to bed.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Ariell said:


> Talking about buying and re-selling things for profit isn't helping your story at all.


I am not trying to help my "story", I am trying to say that I am not rich and/or spoiled.


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh, God... why can't i just leave you alone...
Anyway... Last time I checked 13 year olds aren't eligible to work in Canada. So... where'd the money come from? I could have sworn you got 1000 dollars from your mother for a holiday to get that Mac Mini.

Oh, DNPTS the @$$hole will shut the hell up now.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Just wanna add in, I bought and sold cheap stuff! I started off with small items, and worked my way up! Started with hats, bought for $15, sold for $40, and ended with an iPod, forgot the buy and sell price!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

audiodan, I think we are all trying to be nice to you given your age, I'm surprised that you were able to get a duallie G4, but your original post sounded sincere saying you wanted any free computer, doesn't have to be the latest or greatest, doesn't even have to run OSX. MacStation in Burnaby still has one iMac because the one employee there loves it to death, it works great, runs the company invoicing software with no problems, and it's really nice to see a 6 year old computer running strong. I was about to buy a Performa a couple of months ago that ran really great in OS 8 the only problem was it was a lot bigger than I expected and couldn't carry it home. Your original post was great and I would've even tried to find a good old system that worked for your dad to use but how you just blew people off like that because the systems were homeless or whatnot, that's just not cool man. I'm probably late in saying this all to you but I just wanted to give you an assertive version on what is probably going through everyone's heads instead of just outright attacking you. I hope you one day learn the true value of money, you've already got the basics on making it, but learn how to put a dollar's worth of work to earn that dollar of pay. But yes you're just in high school and for me it was the same thing if it weren't for my parents I wouldn't have had a computer through my high school year, even if all they could only afford systems that were already two years old used it still went a long way for me to do school work, enjoy computer games, design posters for events I liked to organize, work on my mini novels, etc. I know it's hard so that's why I'm forever thankful to my parents for giving me a chance even if they had to struggle because of it... and eventually at 14 I was able to (illegally) hold down a part time job and 18 months later buy my own brand new computer, not that I'm condoning such actions heheh... so count your dad's fortunes that he's gotten a more than capable system for what he needs and bow out while you still can, be modest about it, and PS you should study marketting when you get to post-secondary, you seem to have a knack in it.

And one more thing.... dude, how can your Mac Mini already be dying?

PS. If I catch you trying to sell that system, the assertive side of me ends, just a friendly warning.


----------



## ericssonboi (Jan 26, 2005)

Its funny how you can make enough money just selling and buying stuff to buy so many of your toys. 

Last time i checked, unless your selling goods that fell out of the back of a truck... Its difficult to make "profit" on items..


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

ericssonboi said:


> Its funny how you can make enough money just selling and buying stuff to buy so many of your toys.
> 
> Last time i checked, unless your selling goods that fell out of the back of a truck... Its difficult to make "profit" on items..


Not when you use eBay! Take that SINC!


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

ericssonboi said:


> Its funny how you can make enough money just selling and buying stuff to buy so many of your toys.
> 
> Last time i checked, unless your selling goods that fell out of the back of a truck... Its difficult to make "profit" on items..


I'll second this... its very difficult to find something, and turn it for a profit. I never really made a whole lot of money by "buying and selling" things either, and to pay for all my toys, I had to get an actual job, as the buying and selling contributed very very minorly to my stuff. How can you turn something thats free down and even have the nerve to critisize it.


----------



## Jestered (Aug 18, 2005)

I normally don't get involved in these type of threads, but... a couple of months ago, in another thread, audiodan asked me what my email was in the thread. Not knowing who he was, and especially that he was 13, I PMd him my email and asked why he wanted it. I don't even remember what the thread was about, but audiodan decided to email me and talk down to me about whatever it was. I responded cordially. If I would have known that he was 13 he would have been verbally and mentally destroyed in my response. I'm a grown ass man and no 13 year old is going to talk to me like that.

Anyway, back to the topic on hand. My thoughts...

This whole sob story is a bunch of BS. This kid got lucky by taking advantage of a good hearted person and got a decent machine out of it. If his story is true and his dad was any kind of man, the computer would be going back as soon as the "dad" found out about the way it was obtained.

What is truly sad is that this kid has to be sitting at home with his new machine amazed at how stupid the people at ehmac must be (his thoughts not mine).

audiodan, why didn't you sell your mini and buy a couple of decent iMac G3s? One for you and one for poor ole' dad.

This whole story is pathetic.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

When I pick up the machine, would you like for me to take pictures of me and my Dad? Would that help my "pathetic story"? I am starting to get angry that all of you are this way. Would you like to speak the the donor once we pick it up? I am feeling insulting that you would take things this way. Listen, he was gonna give it away anyway, so why not to a good cause?


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

This story seems to be living upon Pluto in my opinion. I do not know many people, save the Queen, that could obtain Dual Processor PowerMac towers for $0. Unless they were stolen, of course .

Some advice, Audiodan: 

1. When you were growing up, did you ever watch Barney? If you did, do you remember how he told his viewers to share?  Mac OS X is a multi-user operating system, and I'm sure your poor old dad wouldn't mind an account to check his email on that Mac Mini of yours.

2. You say the Mac Mini is dying? I find this hard to understand. Regardless, why does Apple offer the 1 year limited warranty? Why don't you drop them a line and explain this "dying" syndrome.

3. You have my sympathy over the issue of divorce. But please, don't tell us _how_ many times this has happened.

4. I have a nice PowerMac 7200/90 sitting in the back if you want it! 

Regardless of the above, I am extremely interested in the condition of this PowerMac tower you are received. Please post with the details once you get it!


----------



## Jestered (Aug 18, 2005)

I am not interested in your family photos and I am not interested in your story anymore either.


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)

The Law of Karma
In Buddhist teaching, the law of karma, says only this: `for every event that occurs, there will follow another event whose existence was caused by the first, and this second event will be pleasant or unpleasant according as its cause was skillful or unskillful.' A skillful event is one that is not accompanied by craving, resistance or delusions; an unskillful event is one that is accompanied by any one of those things. (Events are not skillful in themselves, but are so called only in virtue of the mental events that occur with them.)

Therefore, the law of Karma teaches that responsibility for unskillful actions is born by the person who commits them.

Let's take an example of a sequence of events. An unpleasant sensation occurs. A thought arises that the source of the unpleasantness was a person. (This thought is a delusion; any decisions based upon it will therefore be unskillful.) A thought arises that some past sensations of unpleasantness issued from this same person. (This thought is a further delusion.) This is followed by a willful decision to speak words that will produce an unpleasant sensation in that which is perceived as a person. (This decision is an act of hostility. Of all the events described so far, only this is called a karma.) Words are carefully chosen in the hopes that when heard they will cause pain. The words are pronounced aloud. (This is the execution of the decision to be hostile. It may also be classed as a kind of karma, although technically it is an after-karma.) There is a visual sensation of a furrowed brow and downturned mouth. The thought arises that the other person's face is frowning. The thought arises that the other person's feelings were hurt. There is a fleeting joyful feeling of success in knowing that one has scored a damaging verbal blow. Eventually (perhaps much later) there is an unpleasant sensation of regret, perhaps taking the form of a sensation of fear that the perceived enemy may retaliate, or perhaps taking the form of remorse on having acted impetuously, like an immature child, and hping that no one will remember this childish action. (This regret or fear is the unpleasant ripening of the karma, the unskillful decision to inflict pain through words.)

If there are no persons at all, then there is no self and no other. There is no distinction between pain of which there is direct sensual awareness (which is conventionally called one's own pain) and pain that is known through inference (conventionally called another person's pain). Whether pain is known directly or indirectly, there is either an urge to quell it or an urge to cultivate it. Whether joy is known directly or indirectly, there is either an urge to nourish it or to quell it. In the conventional language of speaking of events personally, the urge to quell all pain and to nourish all joy is known as being ethical or skillful or (if you like) good. The urge to nourish pain and quell joy is known as being unskillful, unethical or bad.

Being fully ethical is said to be impossible for those who make a distinction between self and other and show preference for the perceived self over the perceived other, for such perceptions inhibit being fully responsive. Being fully ethical is possible only for those who realize that all persons are empty, that is, devoid of personhood. 

just know if you are @#$%ing around 
KARMA will get you and i hope what you bye low and sell high has nothing to do with the law 

i am shocked that someone anyone would try for a freebe then hold out for the best 


KARMA KARMA KARM KARMA


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

AA, I am picking up the machine tonight with my dad, since he's in a hotel, so he is letting me keep it 'til he finds a place, I will happily tell you all about it!


----------



## Dimitri12 (Feb 18, 2006)

no offence kid but you need a huge spanking(considering you're 13)

anyone second that?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Great story. Unsurprisingly, the new old Mac winds up with audiodan, not with his Dad at the "hotel."

Who knows what the next 13 years will bring?



audiodan said:


> AA, I am picking up the machine tonight with my dad, since he's in a hotel, he is letting me keep it 'til he finds a place, I will happily tell you all about it!


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)

here here


----------



## lostchild (Jul 25, 2005)

my TA got suckered $500 from a friend of a friend who was "in distress". Found out, reported fraud to cops. Nailed him. 

People who play on others sympathy destroy trust in society.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Great story. Unsurprisingly, the new old Mac winds up with audiodan, not with his Dad at the "hotel."
> 
> Who knows what the next 13 years will bring?


You're kidding me. You guys have absolutely no hearts. I mean it seriously. I am not trying to start a flame war here, but when he is constantly on the move, I doubt that he wants to take a tower and CRT monitor around with him. Tell me how karma will like me doing the best I can for my father? Is doing nice things a crime? I know I am guilty with that sick law.


----------



## ericssonboi (Jan 26, 2005)

> People who play on others sympathy destroy trust in society.


I surely hope your dad truely needs this computer... cause there are tons of other people who are probably needing this dual g4 more than what your dad is going to be using it for.

And for what its worth... you should be lucky with what you have kid..
Get a job and learn the value of the money in your pocket.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

audiodan said:


> You're kidding me. You guys have absolutely no hearts. I mean it seriously. I am not trying to start a flame war here, but when he is constantly on the move, I doubt that he wants to take a tower and CRT monitor around with him. Tell me how karma will like me doing the best I can for my father? Is doing nice things a crime? I know I am guilty with that sick law.


If he is constantly on the move, then why did you "get" him a desktop computer in the first place? You are really making no sense here.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

ericssonboi, I have tried, the people have said I need to be at lease 16, for me to apply. okcomputer, my Dad is looking for a place, plus, he has previously looked for laptops, and dislikes the screens incredibly, and sees no point in a second monitor.


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)

how bout a paper route


----------



## Dimitri12 (Feb 18, 2006)

how about a lemonade stand?


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)

Hay a car wash 
Or grass cutting 
Cleaning older folk’s yards 
Well just about anything 
And if there is snow next winter shoveling snow


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Karma is justice without the satisfaction.

I notice this isn't the only forum Audiodan has people annoyed. He seems to do a lot of wheeling and dealing.


----------



## ericssonboi (Jan 26, 2005)

Dimitri12 said:


> how about a lemonade stand?


Thats a pretty good idea..

Lemonade Stand... anyone play Lemonade Tycoon
Paper route ... not a bad idea
Mowing lawns
Cleaning toilets at Tim Hortons with your bare hands...


----------



## Jestered (Aug 18, 2005)

audiodan said:


> ...plus, he has previously looked for laptops, and dislikes the screens incredibly, and sees no point in a second monitor.


Why were you so interested in the PowerBook that was offered earlier in this thread then? You keep digging that hole deeper and deeper. LOL.


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

This is the funniest online community i have ever seen. Everyone is getting all worked up by a 13 year old kid playing Donald Trumph.

For buying and selling to make a profit, it has been what ive done for the last 10 years as a living in finance.


When i was 14 years old i mowed 11 lawns every weekend and ended up paying for my first car that way (83 honda prelude) then i started landscaping during university to pay for school.

Then i worked for an import export company that bought remainered or bankrupcy lots of goods and resold for profit. Worked my way up to lead purchaser.

Then after a while I got into in the investment market as a junior broker. Now my job includeds buying a selling investments. (buy low, sell high) and realestate speculation. (again buy low sell high) There are 2200 people doing this very thing everyday on bay street.

You can make money buying low and selling high but you need enough capital to do so aggressively and you have to be prepared to take a loss on a deal. At 13, unless you have considerable cash reserves then are limited to hats and things like that. 

But kid, you have to learn how to not look a gift horse in the mouth. When you got the offer of the dualie then you should have said you got something and not bragged about what you got.


----------



## Ariell (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh Dan Dan Dan! Didn't I say last night to quit while you were ahead? Oy, what a mess you've made.  

A couple days ago you said your dad was "in desperate need" of a computer. _Any_ computer. Now that you've actually snagged one, he's letting you keep it _because he doesn't have room for it??_ What on earth? So why did he need the computer in the first place? Why couldn't he just come over and use your mini seeing as it seems that to use this newly donated computer (that he apparently desperately needed), he'll have to come over to your place to use it anyway. That just doesn't make sense.

You know, maybe your dad should get himself an ehmac account and join the conversation. My guess is that he has no idea what's going on.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

maybe his dad should teach his son some manners and respect
preying on the good nature of people is a horrbile thing to have learned at such a young age
what will become of audiodan when he is an adult?
i can only shake my head


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

IF his dad joined he would realize that his 13 year old is up all hours of the night spouting all sorts of incredible things...

...although it would be a great place to meet women....


----------



## ericssonboi (Jan 26, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> maybe his dad should teach his son some manners and respect
> preying on the good nature of people is a horrbile thing to have learned at such a young age
> what will become of audiodan when he is an adult?
> i can only shake my head


* 2

I can also only shake my head.. tptptptp


----------



## ericssonboi (Jan 26, 2005)

draz said:


> IF his dad joined he would realize that his 13 year old is up all hours of the night spouting all sorts of incredible things...
> 
> ...although it would be a great place to meet women....


This place.. meet women? LMAO... :clap: 
I don't think he can even get out of the house, let alone meet them..

Plus... The women won't be the gold diggers... he would be the gold digger


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

draz said:


> IF his dad joined he would realize that his 13 year old is up all hours of the night spouting all sorts of incredible things...
> 
> ...although it would be a great place to meet women....


Haha.

Going back to the original post... You'd think that after 2 failed marriages, one would learn to do up a simple prenup or something. It can't be the first time that his ex's have attempted to get, or were successful at getting, lots of his stuff/money.

I mean, I feel sorry for anyone who gets divorced, male or female. It must be a horrible thing to go through... but I know I've learned from every relationship I've been in, and if I was on marriage try #3, I'd look out for myself for sure. Ain't nobody gonna take my gadgets away from me!


----------



## ericssonboi (Jan 26, 2005)

okcomputer said:


> Haha.
> 
> Going back to the original post... You'd think that after 2 failed marriages, one would learn to do up a simple prenup or something. It can't be the first time that his ex's have attempted to get, or were successful at getting, lots of his stuff/money.
> 
> I mean, I feel sorry for anyone who gets divorced, male or female. It must be a horrible thing to go through... but I know I've learned from every relationship I've been in, and if I was on marriage try #3, I'd look out for myself for sure.


I think there was a saying...

Like father, like son..

They just don't learn..


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

Prenups hold little water in Canadas family legal system, unlike in the states But at least he could get discount for the third time.



(i figure this thread will get locked in 10 minutes)


----------



## Ariell (Mar 28, 2005)

draz said:


> This is the funniest online community i have ever seen. Everyone is getting all worked up by a 13 year old kid playing Donald Trumph.
> 
> For buying and selling to make a profit, it has been what ive done for the last 10 years as a living in finance.


Well personally I say who cares how he got all his other stuff. Really who cares? It's no one's business. Maybe it was given to him. Maybe it dropped from the sky. Maybe he did actually do some buying and re-selling. And if he did, well more power to him, no harm in that.

Actually sounds like you worked your butt off to get where you did. Which is a little different than what seems to be going on here.

The issue is with the donated computer. That was supposedly needed so desperately. And possibly arrived at by being less than honest. (Sorry I'm still not willling to slam the guy because all this talk is just speculation)

I mean if dan did take advantage of people to get a free computer, that's just not cool.

But geez, you guys, some of those comments about the guy's dad. That's just not cool either.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

This thread made my day.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

You know, this is starting to get annoying. Being annoyed by a 13 year old should remain inconsequential, so let's get this over with.

lilstewart91, you have been taken.

audiodan has made no secret of what he alleges is his father's eBay id. Among daddy audio***'s many purchases is Oasis tickets for the Air Canada Centre for March 20th.

Looks like the free computer is a thank you for dad A. taking boy A. to a concert (unless he is taking potential divorcee #4 of course). $175 U.S. (auction ended early with buy-it-now--no point waiting when you have the cash) could have bought a decent enough old Mac to serve his purposes. And that doesn't include parking, concert programme, t-shirts, refreshments.

Oh, and if you're looking to buy audio***'s possessions at liquid prices post breakup, there is the Audiophile record cleaning machine, now up to $299.99 with only two days to go. And the Twinner Jogger Baby Stroller with 16" tires.





audiodan said:


> You're kidding me. You guys have absolutely no hearts. I mean it seriously. I am not trying to start a flame war here, but when he is constantly on the move, I doubt that he wants to take a tower and CRT monitor around with him. Tell me how karma will like me doing the best I can for my father? Is doing nice things a crime? I know I am guilty with that sick law.


----------



## ericssonboi (Jan 26, 2005)

comprehab said:


> This thread made my day.


* 2


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

comprehab said:


> This thread made my day.


Agreed.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

ericssonboi said:


> I think there was a saying...
> 
> Like father, like son..
> 
> They just don't learn..


another saying; "What do you get from apple trees? Apples"


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)

I thought it was fruit


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

I've been going through this thread with quite some interest, as for those who know me, know that I have been known to "rescue" Macs (and reluctantly some PCs - the people I give these to are not picky) that still have some life left in them and donate them to my favourite cause - all without renumeration for my time and effort. I don't advertise this as this cause of mine consumes a lot of time and some cash for minor upgrades, and since I do it for goodness of heart and the feeling I get for my anonymous donation - there is no return for my investment to me or to those who originally donated the equipment.

Now, if anyone wants to donate a system to a good cause, I will consider accepting donations from all who seemed to been given the cold shoulder from a kid with no clue and donate them to where they will actually be appreciated and used by those in need. There are some conditions on what I will take but I will consider all offers and items. PM me.


----------



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

ericssonboi said:


> I surely hope your dad truely needs this computer... cause there are tons of other people who are probably needing this dual g4 more than what your dad is going to be using it for.
> 
> And for what its worth... you should be lucky with what you have kid..
> Get a job and learn the value of the money in your pocket.


Are you kidding me, he is getting a dual core G4? I am 14 and my parents are getting divorced can I get one too? Just kidding i'm not the type of person that would bother people with my little problems in life and ask them for a free computer.


----------



## slim jim (Jun 23, 2004)

I usually don't post very often and prefer to stay out of these things, but...



Ariell said:


> (Sorry I'm still not willling to slam the guy because all this talk is just speculation)


That's how i felt...until i read the part about him keeping it at his house 'cause his Dad is in a hotel. Why couldn't his Dad use Audiodans Mini ? 
The story already smelled a little fishy but now it really stinks. 

As someone else asked, I too would really like to know what he means when he said the mini is dying...

I guess it's possible we are all making the wrong assumptions and i apologize if i am... but the whole thing just seems strange and a little hard to believe...


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

its dying to get tradded in for a powerbook.....






Just like my Powerbook 17" PB is dying to get tradded in for a new macintel 17"er


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

I hate digging up the past, but I remember when AudioDan first joined this forum, he wanted people to donate an apple keyboard to him.

Later, this other dude was giving away some computer stuff (routers and such), he asked for them, and commented on ad with "Hey, I asked for them first!" (or something along that line). That poor dude had to deliver the free stuff to AudioDan's house.

Later, AudioDan posted this free stuff that he got from the other dude on ehmac.ca to SELL.

And now... this ****.


----------



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

audiodan said:


> ericssonboi, I have tried, the people have said I need to be at lease 16, for me to apply. okcomputer, my Dad is looking for a place, plus, he has previously looked for laptops, and dislikes the screens incredibly, and sees no point in a second monitor.


I doubt you've bin looking for a job there are plenty of jobs for 13 year olds. You live in Richmond Hill there are lots of golf courses there, work in the backshop (cleaning clubs and stuff) thats what I did. There are also plenty of other jobs you can get at 13.


----------



## ericssonboi (Jan 26, 2005)

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> I hate digging up the past, but I remember when AudioDan first joined this forum, he wanted people to donate an apple keyboard to him.
> 
> Later, this other dude was giving away some computer stuff (routers and such), he asked for them, and commented on ad with "Hey, I asked for them first!" (or something along that line). That poor dude had to deliver the free stuff to AudioDan's house.
> 
> ...


Wow... i knew this kid was buying and selling...
But i didn't know he was selling FREE stuff he got from other people..


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

Not only that but i offered to sell him a mezzanine board (airport extreme card + bluetooth on a board made for the mac mini) that i did not end up needing in my media set up, at a drastically reduced price. He then argued with my via email as to why it was not even cheaper and that it should be less. This was offered as a favor as i knew he wanted to upgrade his mac mini, and all he could do was argue with me about why it costs x amount when it originally cost xx amount.

IT shows a character flaw that is becomming common, in that kids feel they deserve everything, a break, the best deal, sympathey, etc....

Enjoy your free machine kid, it turns out to have been hard won....


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

Ha ha, when i was 9 i lived in BC and would go into the ponds at Gleneagles golf course, find lost golf balls and sell them for a buck, or 3 for 2.50 to golfers at the end of the course. It was great, and bought a lot of comic books and candie bars.


----------



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

Got Mac? said:


> I doubt you've bin looking for a job there are plenty of jobs for 13 year olds. You live in Richmond Hill there are lots of golf courses there, work in the backshop (cleaning clubs and stuff) thats what I did. There are also plenty of other jobs you can get at 13.


Just wanted to add some more suggestions for jobs these are things that I did and still do to get money. Get a paper route you usually get 90 - 100 dollars a month for delivering to 2 smaller sized streets. Also shoveling snow is a great way to make money in the winter, most people are happy to see a kid trying to earn some money that they will give you more than you asked. In the summer cut lawns if you have a lawn mower. Also just tell older people you know (other parents and such) that you are looking for a job, last summer I got a job painting some guys old sheds and gates which is easy work if you have your iPod. Also if you do get a job at the golf course just look for golf balls (alot of people don't bother looking for them). Get old egg cartons, or ask the pro shop for the golf ball boxes and sell the balls buy the dozen.


----------



## Dimitri12 (Feb 18, 2006)

I mentionned a spanking before and no one commented....After the keyboard getting/selling story you guys still disagree?


----------



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

Spank away.


----------



## Ariell (Mar 28, 2005)

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> I hate digging up the past, but I remember when AudioDan first joined this forum, he wanted people to donate an apple keyboard to him.....


Geez, I had no idea about all that. I figured from your posts yesterday that there must have been something else that had transpired but wasn't sure what. Without knowing all this, I was still trying to give the kid the benefit of the doubt even though it was all starting to sound awfully fishy.

However's story checks out too.

Sigh.  I find this all very sad. I'm very disappointed. I was really holding out that dan's story was true. I'm so gullible.

Shame on you Daniel!  Dude, I stuck up for you on several occasions but no more.

You owe everyone here a big apology dan!!


----------



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

Got Mac? said:


> Just wanted to add some more suggestions for jobs these are things that I did and still do to get money. Get a paper route you usually get 90 - 100 dollars a month for delivering to 2 smaller sized streets. Also shoveling snow is a great way to make money in the winter, most people are happy to see a kid trying to earn some money that they will give you more than you asked. In the summer cut lawns if you have a lawn mower. Also just tell older people you know (other parents and such) that you are looking for a job, last summer I got a job painting some guys old sheds and gates which is easy work if you have your iPod. Also if you do get a job at the golf course just look for golf balls (alot of people don't bother looking for them). Get old egg cartons, or ask the pro shop for the golf ball boxes and sell the balls buy the dozen.


Edit:
Just wanted to add one more thing if you get a job at a golf course. Ask them if you can clean up the pro shop once a week. Cleaning is an easy job just vacuming and dusting. I have jus listed tons of things a thirteen year old could do as a job so don't say youv'e tried to get one.

Another Edit:
Another thing you could do at a golf course is caddying. All you do is carry their golf clubs and you usually get around fiffty bucks.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I had paper routes from the age of 11 to 14, I did databasing for a little while when I was 13, I started working at a restaurant when I was 14, I did little side jobs fixing computers, doing graphical design work, etc. all through high school... oh the best was when I earned a cool $250 after taxes working a 16 hour shift at Future Shop during boxing day 2003. Plus $30 in tips.


----------



## lostchild (Jul 25, 2005)

Got Mac? said:


> Edit:
> Just wanted to add one more thing if you get a job at a golf course. Ask them if you can clean up the pro shop once a week. Cleaning is an easy job just vacuming and dusting. I have jus listed tons of things a thirteen year old could do as a job so don't say youv'e tried to get one.



scamming's easier.


----------



## Dimitri12 (Feb 18, 2006)

Got Mac? said:


> Spank away.



Spanking commencing in 5...4...3...2...1... SPANKING COMMENCED :clap: :clap: 



i wish this were real life! Spoiled Scammer...


----------



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

Dimitri12 said:


> Spanking commencing in 5...4...3...2...1... SPANKING COMMENCED :clap: :clap:
> 
> 
> 
> i wish this were real life! Spoiled Scammer...


ooooo that made me laugh. I'm going to giggle myself to sleep tonight.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

simon said:


> I've been going through this thread with quite some interest, as for those who know me, know that I have been known to "rescue" Macs (and reluctantly some PCs - the people I give these to are not picky) that still have some life left in them and donate them to my favourite cause - all without renumeration for my time and effort. I don't advertise this as this cause of mine consumes a lot of time and some cash for minor upgrades, and since I do it for goodness of heart and the feeling I get for my anonymous donation - there is no return for my investment to me or to those who originally donated the equipment.
> 
> Now, if anyone wants to donate a system to a good cause, I will consider accepting donations from all who seemed to been given the cold shoulder from a kid with no clue and donate them to where they will actually be appreciated and used by those in need. There are some conditions on what I will take but I will consider all offers and items. PM me.


I vouch for simon as he has taken old machines of the hands of my clients and myself
He is professional, courteous and honest.

Donate your unwanted computers to a good and worthy cause


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

HAHA. this is crazy sh*t. 

Somehow, I don't think a surprising number of grown men who are irrationally obsessed over a computer corporation, who endlessly debate what will be the next dimensions of the perhaps-existent-future-maybe-apple product--what will its name be?!--and arguing with a greedy 13 yr old into the wee hours in suburbia are setting a very good example for audiodan. We're a pretty sore site, no? [Pun intended.]


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

ericssonboi said:


> Wow... i knew this kid was buying and selling...
> But i didn't know he was selling FREE stuff he got from other people..


now here is someone worthy of being banned from ehmac


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

oooo my turn! : )

I've been working at the family restaurant in Winnipeg (Victoria on St. Mary's, for those of you in Winnipeg ) since 10 as a cashier. I never really quit that job... we moved to Ontario and I'm _still_ working at the family restaurant here in Markham. However, I do a lot more than handling with cash and have much authority now as I'm very used to dealing with customers and familiar with how the business runs.

I also worked at Pancake House on Pembina highway in Winnipeg when I was 13-14. People there called me the Apple boy (I used PCs, though) because the manager would make me peel boxes of apples everyday. It was torture, especially in winter (WINNPEG's winters are no joke) because my hands were always wet and I work right beside the backdoor, too.

I worked at Gap in Markville mall last year. From that job I learned that to succeed, if I wasn't my boss, I'd have to kiss some serious ass.

Soon, I will get a part-time job at Royal Bank! I'm extremely excited for that.


----------



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

Whats your family resturaunt in Markham?


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

Got Mac? said:


> Whats your family resturaunt in Markham?


Red Rose


----------



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

Is that by the digital home theatre systems store?


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

Correct.

Also, L&M Taylor Soccer, Hair-cutters, Shoe-la-la (nice style & good price, I love that place), Dry-cleaners, Spa, and a convenient store.


----------



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

Thats where my family ALWAYS gets our chinese food.


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

Got Mac? said:


> Thats where my family ALWAYS gets our chinese food.


 
high five. Our business struggles, though. Too much competition.

I love this business because I always see familiar faces... I would say more than 70% of our business are from returning customers.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh god guys, I was taken. I went to the address, and found a "massage parlor". Teaches me one good message, don't trust... I was planning to drop this a few other ways, but I didn't! (It would of been too rude) I am gonna see what the guy will explain. Turns out, from this experience, my Dad has promised to BUY a Mac! 

Feel free to spank all you want, just be careful, I bite! On a more serious note, I have to say, thank you stewart. Although I will try and get you banned, I learned a good lesson. Remind me to never trust you again.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

[crocodile tears]


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

Good god i know exactly where you mean in Winnipeg even though i haven't been there in over 6 years....


----------



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

audiodan said:


> Oh god guys, I was taken. I went to the address, and found a "massage parlor". Teaches me one good message, don't trust... I was planning to drop this a few other ways, but I didn't! (It would of been too rude) I am gonna see what the guy will explain. Turns out, from this experience, my Dad has promised to BUY a Mac!
> 
> Feel free to spank all you want, just be careful, I bite! On a more serious note, I have to say, thank you stewart. Although I will try and get you banned, I learned a good lesson. Remind me to never trust you again.


Some one told you an address and you went there and it was a massage parlor?  Yes I am definatly going to giggle myself to sleep tonight.


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

draz said:


> Good god i know exactly where you mean in Winnipeg even though i haven't been there in over 6 years....


REALLY?! Did you try it?

Yeah, Victoria Seafood was amazing. It was arguably the best Chinese cuisine in Winnipeg. We were on newspapers, too. 

Life was good, then. It was a good business and I miss it.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Check out this letter I sent to ehMax, a little professional, but it gets the job done.

"Dear Moderator,

Exerts delivered by the following "lilstewart91" have been misleading and fraudulent. They suggest, I deliver myself, along with a following member of family, towards a 2271 Kingsway Drive, Kitchener, ON N2C 1A3. Along with the provided phone number; 519-884-8009. The address is located at an illegal adult entertainment centre, following acts of prostitution. The derived phone number, was tested and not found, anywhere, registered, at all. I suggest permanently banning this member from our graceful community, unless you would like similar complaints to this."

As you can see, I let the lawyer inside me escape! P.S. This was all written by me!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> REALLY?! Did you try it?
> 
> Yeah, Victoria Seafood was amazing. It was arguably the best Chinese cuisine in Winnipeg. We were on newspapers, too.
> 
> Life was good, then. It was a good business and I miss it.


now you've done it
it's 1 am and all this talk of chinese food has put me in the mood for some "singapore noodles" , extra spicy
mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

audiodan said:


> Check out this letter I sent to ehMax, a little professional, but it gets the job done.
> 
> "Dear Moderator,
> 
> ...



it seems that you're full of more than just "lawyer"


----------



## Dimitri12 (Feb 18, 2006)

Got Mac? said:


> Some one told you an address and you went there and it was a massage parlor?  Yes I am definatly going to giggle myself to sleep tonight.



you are like a 16 year old schoolgirl giggling herself to sleep at night, lol

Don't make me come over there and spank you....

back to our friend audiodan:
Audiodan you've been a naughty boy....and you know what i do to naugty boys? :clap: :clap:


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

Bad news is the restaurant's closed at this time.


----------



## ericssonboi (Jan 26, 2005)

You know what i find funny...
I don't really know what "you got scammed or frauded"

You didn't pay for anything... yet you didn't lose anything...
So what exactly did you get "scammed"


----------



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

Dimitri12 said:


> you are like a 16 year old schoolgirl giggling herself to sleep at night, lol
> 
> Don't make me come over there and spank you....
> 
> ...


I'm a 14 year old DOOD! but I could see how youve mistakin with all the giggleing.


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

Dimitri12 said:


> back to our friend audiodan:
> Audiodan you've been a naughty boy....and you know what i do to naugty boys? :clap: :clap:


It seems Dimitri really likes spanking 13 year olds. :yikes: :lmao:


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

ericssonboi said:


> You know what i find funny...
> I don't really know what "you got scammed"
> 
> You didn't pay for anything... yet you didn't lose anything...
> So what exactly did you get "scammed"


it's called "just desserts"
:clap:


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

When I read somone donated a free 500mhz dual G4 with a gig of ram 64vram etc, it really made me think.
Why would someone give away a machine he could sell here for $400 or so easy?
It all makes sense now, and the Karma has come around full circle.

Still, it doesnt sound like you learned anything from this.

Maybe if you think hard , you might understand why we wont have any sympathy for you.
Good luck, Im sure you can get your act together, if you make an effort.

Now everyone please move along.


----------



## ericssonboi (Jan 26, 2005)

karma is re-occuring in the post


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

My god...

This karma thing is freaking me out.


----------



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

audiodan said:


> Check out this letter I sent to ehMax, a little professional, but it gets the job done.
> 
> "Dear Moderator,
> 
> ...


WOW YOU WROTE THAT ALL BY YOURSELF!! :clap: :clap: :clap: He didn't break any rules of the community except Being nice (yes that is a rule). And if I were you I wouldn't push it, your the little scammer.


----------



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

Karma Karma Karma


----------



## Dimitri12 (Feb 18, 2006)

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> It seems Dimitri really likes spanking 13 year olds. :yikes: :lmao:


indeed i do...if it were an olympic sport i'd claim gold, silver AND bronze. :clap: :clap:


----------



## Ariell (Mar 28, 2005)

audiodan said:


> Oh god guys, I was taken. I went to the address, and found a "massage parlor". Teaches me one good message, don't trust... I was planning to drop this a few other ways, but I didn't! (It would of been too rude) I am gonna see what the guy will explain. Turns out, from this experience, my Dad has promised to BUY a Mac!
> 
> Feel free to spank all you want, just be careful, I bite! On a more serious note, I have to say, thank you stewart. *Although I will try and get you banned,* I learned a good lesson. Remind me to never trust you again.



Pfffffffffffff....you're going to try to get him _banned_. Ha that's a good one. :lmao: 

You're the one who should be banned! You gave us this big sob story. :-( You totally lied to try to get yourself a free computer. You preyed upon people's goodwill. Shame on you Daniel!  

Like I said you owe us all an apology. 

Oh, and the fact that you tried to scam your way into getting yourself a freebie dualie? And then ended up with nothing at all? That my friend is what we call karma. Maybe that will teach you a lesson. You ended up at a massage parlour?? Geez, it's just too good. I couldn't have written a better outcome if I tried. :lmao:

Hey, maybe the dude never even had a computer. Ever thought of that? Maybe he just outscammed a scammer. :clap: Karma is beautiful indeed.


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm... dying... from... what happened to audiodan...

Kitchener.... King's way.... my new hangout spot...

I... can't... b...r...e...a...t..h...


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Tell me how I am a scammer? Everything I said is true and can be proved, try me.


----------



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

Another fishy thing you say the address led you to a masage parlor but in your letter you said an adult entertainment center.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes, will someone please inform Got Mac? about what I meant?


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

And he's out of there!
http://www.ehmac.ca/member.php?u=8003
Banned!


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

audiodan said:


> And he's out of there!
> http://www.ehmac.ca/member.php?u=8003
> Banned!


HA..HAHah..

And he will be remembered.
lilstewart91. Just like the stewart in Family guy - EVIL and HILARIOUS :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

This whole sorted tale reminds of an old ABC Afterschool Special from the 70s
or a very special episode the Fat Albert cartoon, where the gang learns a very important lesson in showing integrity, when dealing with people.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

audiodan said:


> Tell me how I am a scammer? Everything I said is true and can be proved, try me.


Is someone gonna answer this?


----------



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

lilstewart91 joined march 3rd. He new he was going to get banned so he made a new username. He is secretly someone else.


----------



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

He is the superhero of the small community known as ehMac.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Got Mac? said:


> lilstewart91 joined march 3rd. He new he was going to get banned so he made a new username. He is secretly someone else.


If some newb offers me a Dual 500Mhz, I will know what to do as soon as I get the message! (Take the next Dad trip to Kitchener and bring some cash!   )


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

3 cheers for karma


----------



## ericssonboi (Jan 26, 2005)

karma karma karma


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Audiodan...

This is very, very serious. Let's not worry about the Mac and you asking for the computer donations for a minute. I am seriously worried that somebody contacted you (And apprantly, you're a young person) and tried to arrange a meeting with you at the address you stated. I did an IP scan of the user, and it led to a geogrphical area not anywhere close to the address you provided. 

Did you provide personal information to this person? Did the person ask to meet you alone? If you are a younger person, you should NEVER give out personal information to anyone on the internet. 

Perhaps it was just a joke, but I would take this very seriously. Is your father aware of all the details? You should talk to him or an adult your really, really trust and give them all the details. Do not worry about the computer donation thing right now, please just drop that for now. (We'll worry about that later)

The user in question's account has been locked for now as to lock all PM's etc..

Please do not post any more details on this thread in public, but email me directly with the email account you have been using. Please keep the following in mind as well (Bold my emphasis)



> Forum Rules
> 
> Registration to this forum is free! We do insist that you abide by the rules and policies detailed below. If you agree to the terms, please check the 'I agree' checkbox and press the 'Register' button below. If you would like to cancel the registration, click here to return to the forums index.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ariell (Mar 28, 2005)

audiodan said:


> Tell me how I am a scammer? Everything I said is true and can be proved, try me.



Come on Dan. Give it up already. We all know you were lying.

Your dad may or may not be getting divorced. I don't know. But he sure isn't broke. He's buying and selling some good swag on ebay. Go back and re-read However's post. It's all true.

So you lied about your dad needing a mac sooooo badly but he just couldn't afford one. You preyed upon people's goodwill here to try and get yourself one for free. That's what you call a scammer.

And you admitted  your lie though I bet you didn't even realize it -- now you say your dad is going to BUY a mac. Gee, I thought what started this whole thread was that he was so broke. Oops, I forgot, that was a lie.

Shame on you Daniel.


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

Ha, in the end maybe the dualie was an old one in the massage parlor that they upgradded....and it was there after all...hhmmm


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

ehMax you are good man.

I admire your concern for Dan during this mess.
Even though he may not understand your reasoning, since many young people and lots of older poeple too, often think they are not vulnerable to potentially disastrous situations.


Thanks to you again ehMax..


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

audiodan said:


> Is someone gonna answer this?


Listen, Dan.

We all know the answer. It is only YOU who doesn't understand.

You or your dad is OBVIOUSLY not in the desperate situation as you had described in the original post.

You guys obviously don't NEED the computer. Your father is staying in a hotel and the two of you KNEW that this Dual G4 is going to be inapproperiate for your dad to use.

Since your dad is going to have to go to where you are to use the computer. Then there is absolutely no point in getting that dual G4 in the first place. Your dad can just use your mini.

I told you about the PowerBook you can take from gnatsum, and it would be adaquate for your dad to use, but you did not ask him about it yet. Why? Because that thing is a piece of ****. It is worthless. You want something you can have a whole lot of fun with and perhaps, sell for money (that's my guess anyway).

Dan, it is NOT for a good cause for anyone to donate a computer to you, because you don't NEED that computer. You already have a mini, and that is a lot better than what most of us have.

If you're such a good son, then hand over the mini to your father, as he'll "need" to use it for his work. I'm sure you'll live without the computer. You can wait until the next Chanukah for another 1000 dollar from your mom to get a more advanced mini.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Got Mac? said:


> lilstewart91 joined march 3rd. He new he was going to get banned so he made a new username. He is secretly someone else.


Do you know who? Please email or PM me. 

This in not a joke to me. I have a young person being contacted to meet someone at a very questionable address. I'm considering calling the authorities. If this is a joke, or there are dual identities on ehMac, someone better email or PM be an explanation very quickly.


----------



## The Great SNAFU (Jan 12, 2005)

*Don't Know Whose More Pathetic...*

AudioDan or all the righteous SOBs that posted after him...

...Instant Karma has gotten you all :lmao: 


SNAFU Casting A Stone With Out Sin


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

My Dad said he would save up for a few months to get one. He bought 2 tickets on eBay for my first rock concert. Notice how the sum of what he is selling is much more? I didn't get 1000 for any jewish holiday, but for my Mini, I sold my butt off.


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

audiodan said:


> I didn't get 1000 for any jewish holiday, but for my Mini, I sold my butt off.


Not according to one of the PM's you sent me a while back.


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey there is not only a massage parlor there - Pheonix adult sensual massage - but a business center as well.

http://www.yellowpages.ca/searchBus...step=find&sType=addressSearch&Se=adr&x=48&y=7


Nice secluded place with and i quote "plenty of hidden parking around back' according to there yellowpages linked web site. 

But i think this is more of a joke then anything else as the supposed perp would obviously realize that Daniel would be showing up with his father. (it not like he can bike there, pick up a towner and montior and bike home to richmond hill with it all strapped to his back)


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> Not according to one of the PM's you sent me a while back.


What was that?


----------



## Ariell (Mar 28, 2005)

minnes said:


> ehMax you are good man.
> 
> I admire your concern for Dan during this mess..


Likewise


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

You told me exactly that your mom will be giving you $1000 dollars for a Jewish holiday. You told me exactly that you will spend that towards a Mac Mini.

Anyway, I don't think that's the point anymore. EhMax is really worried that if you had given your personal information to this potential pedophile. If anything happens to you, ehMac.ca may get in trouble.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> You told me exactly that your mom will be giving you $1000 dollars for a Jewish holiday. You told me exactly that you will spend that towards a Mac Mini.


If that were true, I would be sitting here with 1.5Ghz, Superdrive, AP and BT and a GB of ram. But, none of those are true. She might of given me $10.00, if that's what you saw.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

audiodan said:


> Is someone gonna answer this?


yes, please prove to us since many of us no longer "take your word for it"


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> yes, please prove to us since many of us no longer "take your word for it"


Everything I have said is true. Feel free to ask questions, in a kind manner.


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

audiodan said:


> If that were true, I would be sitting here with 1.5Ghz, Superdrive, AP and BT and a GB of ram. But, none of those are true. She might of given me $10.00, if that's what you saw.


Hey, Dan. You're a born politician.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

audiodan said:


> Everything I have said is true. Feel free to ask questions, in a kind manner.



feel free to provide evidence 
note: typing doesn't count as evidence

maybe a post from your dad why he can afford tickets and buying and selling on ebay and yet his son begs for a mac

spare the rod and spoil the child


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

How is a completely quoted, never touched email from my Dad? How bout 4?


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I have to get his permission first.


----------



## warren_s12888 (Mar 17, 2006)

audiodan said:


> Oh god guys, I was taken. I went to the address, and found a "massage parlor". Teaches me one good message, don't trust... I was planning to drop this a few other ways, but I didn't! (It would of been too rude) I am gonna see what the guy will explain. Turns out, from this experience, my Dad has promised to BUY a Mac!
> 
> Feel free to spank all you want, just be careful, I bite! On a more serious note, I have to say, thank you stewart. Although I will try and get you banned, I learned a good lesson. Remind me to never trust you again.


AUDIODAN GOT HIS MOFO APPLE LOVING A$$ PWNED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> Hey, Dan. You're a born politician.


I would say marketting person, like it or not I think AudioDan is going to grow up into a very rich and well off person. Unfortunately he may grow up to be a lonely person as well if he continues to act in a way to cause all his loved ones to lose trust in him. I know too many chronic liars (two) and I can see all the signs.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

audiodan said:


> I have to get his permission first.


and please let him explain to us how his 13 yr. old son has become so good at lying

you make me sick


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

warren_s12888 said:


> AUDIODAN GOT HIS MOFO APPLE LOVING A$$ PWNED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:lmao: 

lilstewart91?


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> and please let him explain to us how his 13 yr. old son has become so good at lying
> 
> you make me sick


Well, you're nice, what have I lied about?


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

warren_s12888 said:


> AUDIODAN GOT HIS MOFO APPLE LOVING A$$ PWNED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Stewart, go back to the massage parlor you were born in.


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

audiodan said:


> Well, you're nice, what have I lied about?


We're not interested. 

How about reverse-onus. What haven't you lied about?


About how your dad is broke, yet he's staying in a hotel instead of a friend's.


----------



## warren_s12888 (Mar 17, 2006)

audiodan said:


> Stewart, go back to the massage parlor you were born in.


yes im lilstewart,

i was`gonna give u the free cpu and a free "massage"


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> How about reverse-onus. What haven't you lied about?


Everything


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

audiodan said:


> Everything


Even that, is a lie.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

You are right, I made one small fib (if it even is one), I said it came with 80GB HDD, I forgot to add, that I would put in another 80GB from an external lying around.


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

audiodan said:
 

> Stewart, go back to the massage parlor you were born in.


Actually a massaging of the pregant womans Vulva is not uncommon during difficult child birthings....:yikes: 

HA ha This is damn near commical...Dan you couldn't close your mouth if you were drowning to save your life.


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

warren_s12888 said:


> yes im lilstewart,
> 
> i was`gonna give u the free cpu and a free "massage"


...

are you hinting that you would've have physical contact with him? Beat him up... or... what.


That's not exactly cool, either.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

audiodan said:


> Stewart, go back to the massage parlor you were born in.


Ok... first of all... I really did not want to stay up this late. 

2nd, thanks for the PM's. I'm now not having a mild heart attack wondering that we have a pedophile in our midsts. A reminder to any younger person, NEVER give out personal information on the internet. Parents, please teach your children that as well.  

After the move to the new server, I'm going to setup a system where anyone under a certain age can not join ehMac without parental consent. 

Now Audiodan. You need to listen to what I'm saying. I'm going to hope / assume / pray that you are just being a naive younger fella and that you really do have well intentions for your Dad... or at least, you've convinced yourself that you are doing this for you Dad. But you have to understand, you have upset me, and a lot of really nice people on ehMac. You have not presented the situation to people honestly, and its pretty obvious to everyone that to some extent your stretching the truth for you or your Dad's gain. This is not cool at all, and as other people have said... Karma... whatever you want to call it. If you go that way through life, it WILL come back to bite you in the ass. 

I'm giving you a month off of ehMac, where I hope you can reflect on things, and perhaps come up with a good apology. Not to me, but to the members here on ehMac who did try to come to your assistance, but you basically spat in their faces. 

Not cool my friend. 

If you try to log onto ehMac.ca with a different account, I will find out and you will be banned. Now go to bed.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

we don't believe your dad is broke and we don't believe that you were tring to procure a mac for him
you were trying to get a free mac so you could sell it on ebay and make some cash

too bad we don't know who your father is so we can inform him how his son preys on the good nature of people

unless of course you get your dad to post online, but somehow i don't think that will happen

karma karma karma - and you got yours danny boy


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

How much do you wanna bet? If you get me a free 500Mhz Dual G4, upgraded, has to be located in Kitchener, I will happily shut up, tip I wake up tomorrow!


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

That's it im off to bed....i have a massage scheduled in the morning.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Last post for a month, I will try and persuade my Dad to come on.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

ehMax said:


> Ok... first of all... I really did not want to stay up this late.
> 
> 2nd, thanks for the PM's. I'm now not having a mild heart attack wondering that we have a pedophile in our midsts. A reminder to any younger person, NEVER give out personal information on the internet. Parents, please teach your children that as well.
> 
> ...


:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

and as a final post, if anyone has mac or pc stuff they don't want/need, contact simon on ehmac
he donates them to real people that really could use a helping hand


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

I actually probably have some old gear...performa era and biege G3's in storage. I will check next week after i get back from business. If there are any that are decent he's welcome to them. (hell the finance might even buy him a drink for making me clear some of my crap out of storage..so she can buy more shoes)


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

s'shame, he was one of the few thats been helping me with my newbie questions... I however respect ehmax, and think he judged fairly.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Hey Draz … "finance"? Fiancé? If so that is one hell of a Freudian slip my friend 

Take care. Many a fine fellow etc …

(Edit: No offense intended.)


----------



## ericssonboi (Jan 26, 2005)

Lying in society won't get you very far.. 
With friends, in the workplace, and at home.

You have to learn to treat people with respect and then people will start to respect you.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

This whole sad stupid thread should just be deleted.


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi,

I am disapointed with the way this witch-hunt was carried out. Audiodan was found guilty by consensus and speculation rather than though fact. I am not sticking up for this kid nor am I suggesting that he has never irritated me on these fourms, however, the behaviour from the other posters on this thread was appalling.

On the third page, 21st post, Audiodan makes the following statement



audiodan said:


> Ya, you are right, I would like to apologize to everyone who has offered a system, and was not thanked. Thanks you, it really helps to know that others are here to help.


...yet some on this board continue to hammer on this kid. For what? You may argue that you were trying to "teach him to respect others", but are the following comments respectful?



Dimitri12 said:


> I do know exactly where you're coming from, I'm relatively new so I can't really speak BUT you can't have a random 13 year old asking for a computer....Getting it and then proceeding on becoming a total jerk by not thanking and criticizing a FREE working computer.


He had already appologized



Dimitri12 said:


> no offence kid but you need a huge spanking(considering you're 13)





ericssonboi said:


> Thats a pretty good idea..
> 
> Lemonade Stand... anyone play Lemonade Tycoon
> Paper route ... not a bad idea
> ...


Right.



okcomputer said:


> Going back to the original post... You'd think that after 2 failed marriages, one would learn to do up a simple prenup or something.


What does this have to do with the original post?



ericssonboi said:


> I think there was a saying...
> 
> Like father, like son..
> 
> They just don't learn..


Dragging the family through the mud.



Dimitri12 said:
 

> Spanking commencing in 5...4...3...2...1... SPANKING COMMENCED :clap: :clap:
> 
> 
> 
> i wish this were real life! Spoiled Scammer...





Dimitri12 said:


> Audiodan you've been a naughty boy....and you know what i do to naugty boys? :clap: :clap:





warren_s12888 said:


> AUDIODAN GOT HIS MOFO APPLE LOVING A$$ PWNED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!





MACSPECTRUM said:


> you make me sick


"ehMac sets out to be a positive online community for Canadian Mac users to discuss all things Mac. Once you register, you become a "New Neighbour" where you may begin participating in various forums and areas on the community such as "Anything Mac" and the "Trading Post" etc... After a certain level of involvement (30 posts), you automatically graduate to becoming a "Full ehMac Citizen". ehMac Citizens are encouraged to be a positive force in the community. ehMax, the community Mayor, frowns upon citizens who are extremely negative. ehMax may edit messages that contain offensive material. The mayor does really enjoy civil debates and lively discussions however! There's really just one main rule at ehMac: Be Nice!"



I can not believe the abuse this child has recieved from various posters on this thread. I emphasize "child". Audiodan has annoyed me as much as the rest of you with his postings, but this kind of response he has recieved is disgusting. 

This is a low point of EhMac's history. It seems the original title of this thread was, in the end, appropriate.

s.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The Doug said:


> This whole sad stupid thread should just be deleted.


No chance. It should stay as a reminder, an instructional tool, a lesson for all involved.



mr.steevo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am disapointed with the way this witch-hunt was carried out. Audiodan was found guilty by consensus and speculation rather than though fact. I am not sticking up for this kid nor am I suggesting that he has never irritated me on these fourms, however, the behaviour from the other posters on this thread was appalling.
> .........


I posted "facts" about audiodan's dealings, and seem to have been left out of the list of quotations. I didn't slag the kid but I didn't paint him in a nice light either.

If anything, he should be very, very, very grateful that his attempt to be provided with a free system, for whatever purpose it was intended, was on this board and not another.

On any other board, his picture would have been photoshopped and he'd have been castigated publicly and he'd be wishing he never heard of the place.

Whether or not this thread represents an ill-conceived and poorly thought through plan, or an outright scam, or a complete fabrication, once discovered the right thing to do would have been to admit that he didn't really need the free computer system. He didn't. Back to school.


----------



## ericssonboi (Jan 26, 2005)

mr.steevo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am disapointed with the way this witch-hunt was carried out. Audiodan was found guilty by consensus and speculation rather than though fact. I am not sticking up for this kid nor am I suggesting that he has never irritated me on these fourms, however, the behaviour from the other posters on this thread was appalling.
> 
> ...


The fact that he DID NOT NEED a free computer is why the majority of the board is on his case. Even if he did need a computer, he was offered but was not "full appreciated". Ontop of that... in the end, the truth beholds... The computer was going to be in his hands until further notice.. which defeats the whole purpose of the system cause it was spose to be for his dad.


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

Snapple Quaffer said:


> Hey Draz … "finance"? Fiancé? If so that is one hell of a Freudian slip my friend
> 
> Take care. Many a fine fellow etc …
> 
> (Edit: No offense intended.)


It was late but unfortunately they are inter connected.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

This story is funny. I don't think there was a pedophile after audiodan,I think someone just wanted to have some fun. Anyone like the avatar?


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

iNeedhelp said:


> This story is funny. I don't think there was a pedophile after audiodan,I think someone just wanted to have some fun. Anyone like the avatar?


LOL. Dude. That's not AudioDan. That's ehMax when he was a kid.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

lol, but still. It's his avatar. No one would get the joke if it were a picture of Dan when he was a kid...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

iNeedhelp said:


> lol, but still. It's his avatar. No one would get the joke if it were a picture of Dan when he was a kid...


And many will still not get the joke while a picture of a child is associated with that kind of establishment. Not a good idea.


----------



## Purejokes (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm curious to know if Audiodan and his dad went inside the "parlour" and what there reaction was when they realized they just got punked. On another note, Audiodan's father can't be much smarter than his 13 yr old son. What kind of father goes with there son at 12pm to meet a random stranger off the internet to pick up a free computer (probably valued around $700.00). Even though this whole stunt was just a practical joke on Audiodan, he must of felt like an idiot on the drive back home, with half a tank of gas left, no dualp G4 and a semi hard-on.


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

I have to wonder if we will ever find out what really happened ?

The whole thing sounds insane.


----------



## Purejokes (Mar 17, 2006)

minnes said:


> I have to wonder if we will ever find out what really happened ?
> 
> The whole thing sounds insane.



Maybe once Audioscam comes up with a good "I'm sorry" post we can find out what his reaction was. I find it funny though, him and his dad drove 1 hr outside Toronto at such a late time of the night to end up with nothing. If I was Dan's dad, I woulda been mighty ticked and not let him on the net for awhile.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

lol, "audioscam"?


----------



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

VNJ85 said:


> s'shame, he was one of the few thats been helping me with my newbie questions... I however respect ehmax, and think he judged fairly.


I would glady help you with your newbie questions.


----------



## Purejokes (Mar 17, 2006)

audiodan said:


> Turns out, from this experience, my Dad has promised to BUY a Mac!


Now my question is....how the hell....from this experience (i.e.:driving an hour away late night from your house, ending up at a massage parlour) did that convince your dad to buy a mac? You better wipe your lips Audiodan, because there's bullsh8t all over it.


----------



## Ariell (Mar 28, 2005)

mr.steevo said:


> I am disapointed with the way this witch-hunt was carried out. Audiodan was found guilty by consensus and speculation rather than though fact. I am not sticking up for this kid nor am I suggesting that he has never irritated me on these fourms, however, the behaviour from the other posters on this thread was appalling.



Steevo, that is so not based in reality. You must not have read all the posts clearly. I agree some of the comments were way out of line. But Audiodan was not found guilty by "consensus and speculation". He was found guilty based on the _facts_.

Trust me, I wanted to believe the guy too. I mean I offered him a computer for goodness sake. So did other people. And initially my only beef with the kid was that he had fobbed off all these people that had sincerely come to his rescue and tried to help him. Rude, but certainly no crime. But then as you said, he did apologize and I thought that took guts.

But what then sealed his fate were all the holes in his story. In short, he lied. Go back and re-read HowEver's post here. It checks out. Audiodan made no secret of his dad's ebay ID. Go look it up yourself. Those are the facts. 

I mean while Dan was telling us how desperately broke his dad was, he was actually off buying expensive concert tickets. I mean really. Someone spending $200 on concert tickets has _no business whatsoever _asking for a free computer handout. That's just preposterous. Geez even $50 would have gotten him some sort of serviceable computer. And how about the stuff he's selling? Maybe some of that $$ could be put toward a computer too. Or the money he's spending on the hotel. Or the gas money driving out to Kitchener to pick up the freebie computer. I could go on but I won't bother. The point is he lied. Those are the facts whether you like it or not.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Somehow I can't escape the feeling like this was taken right out of The Lord of the Flies.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Or 'Floored by the Lies'.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Somebody please put this thread out-of-it's-misery...:lmao:


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

*fascinating...*

I pretty much ignored this thread until now - i.e. I read the initial post, decided I had nothing of value to offer - machine, feedback or criticism and spent my time elsewhere.

But now that I'm just killing a bit of time, what a fascinating read  

Drives home the true virtualness of our online community
Has anyone ever met Audiodan? I know there was talk of a meet last December in the GTA....

Do we even know if he's really 13? or 75? Whether the ebay id was really his dad's? Does he really live in Richmond Hill? Are his parents really getting divorced (for the nth time)? Did anything he say (including the trip to the massage parlour) ring true? Is he having a huge laugh at our expense?

Its all pure speculation - the good, the bad and the ugly...

Another parallel thread - someone asking about a Mac Users Group - with the usual responses of really why do we need to actually need to meet, have the human contact etc. - another reason is to add a touch of reality to our fascinating virtual characters  and lets save the metaphysics for a rainy day.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Honey, you got REAL ugly.


----------



## Purejokes (Mar 17, 2006)

RISCHead said:


> Is he having a huge laugh at our expense?
> QUOTE]
> 
> I think it's fair to say I'm having a huge laugh at HIS expense.


----------



## Purejokes (Mar 17, 2006)

Purejokes said:


> RISCHead said:
> 
> 
> > Is he having a huge laugh at our expense?
> ...


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

Ariell said:


> Steevo, that is so not based in reality. You must not have read all the posts clearly. I agree some of the comments were way out of line. But Audiodan was not found guilty by "consensus and speculation". He was found guilty based on the _facts_.
> 
> Trust me, I wanted to believe the guy too. I mean I offered him a computer for goodness sake. So did other people. And initially my only beef with the kid was that he had fobbed off all these people that had sincerely come to his rescue and tried to help him. Rude, but certainly no crime. But then as you said, he did apologize and I thought that took guts.
> 
> ...


And so the members abusive behavour is justified.

I'm out of here.

s.


----------



## Purejokes (Mar 17, 2006)

mr.steevo said:


> And so the members abusive behavour is justified.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I would say it's justified. He's lucky he didn't get it worse.


----------



## Ariell (Mar 28, 2005)

mr.steevo said:


> And so the members abusive behavour is justified.
> 
> I'm out of here.
> 
> s.


_What??????_  

If you go back and re-read my post, I _said_ some people were out of line. I never said their abusive behaviour was justified. It wasn't.

But neither was Dan justified in what he did, 13 year old kid or not. He took advantage of people to get a computer that he didn't need. I don't know how that could be clearer.


----------



## Purejokes (Mar 17, 2006)

I think Audiodan deserved what he got. He's probably crying like a little bitch right now and will think twice before trying to scam other people.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Purejokes said:


> I think Audiodan deserved what he got. He's probably crying like a little bitch right now and will think twice before trying to scam other people.


Call this a hunch, Purejokes.. and if I'm wrong, then hell.. I'm wrong.. but you signed up as a new user very recently, and your first post was directly following audiodan's banned status... also, you seem to be way too interested in this thread (and this thread only, so far,) as a new member...

Does Purejokes = audiodan?

Hmmm... let the speculation begin...


----------



## Purejokes (Mar 17, 2006)

mac_geek said:


> Call this a hunch, Purejokes.. and if I'm wrong, then hell.. I'm wrong.. but you signed up as a new user very recently, and your first post was directly following audiodan's banned status... also, you seem to be way too interested in this thread (and this thread only, so far,) as a new member...
> 
> Does Purejokes = audiodan?
> 
> Hmmm... let the speculation begin...



Give the man a prize. Good detective work son.:clap:


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Purejokes said:


> Give the man a prize. Good detective work son.:clap:


Thank you. I'd like to claim that dual G4 as my prize now, if you please..


----------



## Purejokes (Mar 17, 2006)

mac_geek said:


> Thank you. I'd like to claim that dual G4 as my prize now, if you please..


I've actually got a quad 2.5ghz for you with 16gb ram. This time I'm in Hamilton.


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

mac_geek said:


> Does Purejokes = audiodan?
> 
> Hmmm... let the speculation begin...


On Purejokes' first post was some negative comment about AudioDan's dad's intelligence... I doubt AudioDan would do that since the intention of this thread was to help out his dad.

Anyway, I think Purejokes is Applelover.


----------



## Purejokes (Mar 17, 2006)

Maybe Audiodan has bipolar disease. Maybe he's multiple people. I think as long as he's learned his lesson, this little experience will steer him in the right path.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Purejokes is not Audiodan, but is someone else here... Both have been permanently removed. 

This thread has run its course, and is now being locked.


----------

